# JBL PX300.4 bad channel ??



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I bid on and won one of these on ebay and the seller then told me it has a bad siignal on channel 4. Refunded my $$ which is nice, however I want the amp so my question is what causes a bad signal and how expensive to fix?

I got the amp for 185, which I thought was very reasonable, now I need to work something out with the seller.

It was listed as Great working condition, minor scratches.

Then, the message sent was...upon further testing this amp has a bad signal on ch. 4. 

Not sure what to do.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

return the amp, get your money back, and wait for the harman store to put more refurbs up for grabs... you can normally get them for 150 or so


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

bumplime said:


> I bid on and won one of these on ebay and the seller then told me it has a bad siignal on channel 4. Refunded my $$ which is nice, however I want the amp so my question is what causes a bad signal and how expensive to fix?
> 
> I got the amp for 185, which I thought was very reasonable, now I need to work something out with the seller.
> 
> ...


I must have missed that one but you paid too much. HK has been selling them every now and then and theyre are less than that. 

If you want to buy mine I will sell it to you for $100 but it needs rear rca jacks replaced. it works but they are loose and need to be tightened up...ha ha ....still way cheaper than $185


send it back


----------

